# .

## 213

. 
 -   ,          .
 -        .

     ,  ,    .
     ,    .      

2.	      2010.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . 

7.	     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    31 . 

10.	         -    31  2011 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .) 

     ?           .  .    ,    .  
    .    ?

----------


## Storn

, 


> 2010.


  ,

----------


## 213

> ,   ,


       ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## 213

> 


 .

        ?

----------


## planol

,    .
 .-    .  - ,  -  .

----------


## zas77

> - ,   -  .


      ? 
  -  .    ?

----------


## planol

....   .

----------


## zas77

> .


, .     ? 
 :

----------


## planol

.  ,  .-    .   .-  .

----------


## zas77

???
-   .
 .

----------


## Drop

> ? 
>   -  .    ?


    %     .      .




> 


     - - ,  ,     .

     -     (   - 6%)  18%  , 2,9%    5,1%  . ?
 ,     (   )?

----------


## zas77

> - - ,  ,     .


      26  2003  N 35-    
       14  2006 . N 275-/10.
   ,  .

----------


## Drop

> ,  .


,     ,      .

----------


## Drop

> -     (   - 6%)  18%  , 2,9%    5,1%  . ?
>  ,     (   )?


 , !

----------


## .

> -     (   - 6%)  18%  ,


  18%,   26?

----------


## Drop

432-  58  1  8 
**   70.32.

  70.32.2      . 
  ?

----------


## .

*Drop*,    ?     ?

----------


## Drop

> *Drop*,    ?     ?


 ,  %      .

----------


## .

.     ,    



> "1.4.    ,   8  1  ,       , *       ()          70    * .        346.15    .


       .346.15,   70%

----------


## Drop

.
    ,        , .
     .
     .. 70.32.2        .

----------


## .

*Drop*,      .       .
 ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## zas77

> .
>      .. 70.32.2        .


   , , :
-      ?
-          ?

,  ,    ?  ,

----------


## .

*zas77*,

----------


## Drop

> *Drop*,  ,  ,    ,     .


 .
   ,    .
   .
   :     ,     . 
  ,     .
       ,     .
  -   ?

----------


## Drop

> 26  2003  N 35-    
>        14  2006 . N 275-/10.
>    ,  .


  ,  ,   .
        .
      .

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,   .
>         .
>       .


       .         . .

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

> .. 70.32.2        .


         .
  ?




> .


   .
 .     .        .
   ? 
        ? 
 .

----------


## zas77

> .


         , ..    . 

 .1  66-  -  ,             -    . 

, *               /.*  ,            . 

 ,        ,   ( ,  ,    ...),   .

**  (      27  2004 . N 861  .     15.06.2009 N 492) 
- ,              ,                     ( )       ,                  ,             ()  . 

,        ,   .

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

:


> /.


                 .
       13             



> 13.      : 
> )     ,           ,        ;...


        .   -      *zas77*,      \.  .       .

----------


## .

,    .    , ,

----------


## zas77

> ,    .    , ,


   # 19    .

----------

